# ICC NYC



## Salty dog (Sep 21, 2012)

Will be in the big apple Fri night thru Mon next weekend (28-2) I've got plans to meet up with a couple knife nuts while in town if anyone is inclined to get together.

Going to the Korin thing on Sat.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 21, 2012)

Just noticed the Korin thing is Sunday. Bummer.


----------



## daniel-san (Oct 1, 2012)

at first i assumed the masamoto/korin thing may have been why you were going to ny.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 1, 2012)

Sheez how do I miss these things!! :dontknow:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 2, 2012)

Rick, you'd be the first guy I'd call if I was out that direction...


----------



## RiffRaff (Oct 2, 2012)

Masamoto/Korin event seems to run October 6-8 in the afternoon on all three days. . . 

Link http://korin.com/Korin_Events


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 2, 2012)

Stopped at Korin and said hello to Mari. Watched the Pres of Misono do some sharpening.


----------



## daniel-san (Oct 3, 2012)

sounds fun!


----------

